# Button No. 2



## Tndavid (Sep 19, 2016)

Recovered using AP. Just a small batch of fingers. Just a small button but I am overly excited. Like a kid on Christmas morning. 


Hope it's ok to put my baby here as well as the process in the general chat section. If not Mods please feel free to delete. Thank yall for letting us pick your brains...


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice job!!


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> Nice job!!


Thank you Uncle Ben...


----------



## upcyclist (Sep 20, 2016)

Of course it's exciting! Nice work.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 20, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> Of course it's exciting! Nice work.


Thank you upcyclist. Crazy exciting.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 20, 2016)

Can anyone give me a guesstimate on purity? I know it's a hard question to answer. Just kinda a ball park figure based on the pictures of the button and melting dish. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 21, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> Can anyone give me a guesstimate on purity? I know it's a hard question to answer. Just kinda a ball park figure based on the pictures of the button and melting dish. Thanks in advance...



Probably .993-.995


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 21, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Tndavid said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone give me a guesstimate on purity? I know it's a hard question to answer. Just kinda a ball park figure based on the pictures of the button and melting dish. Thanks in advance...
> ...


Thanks Barren, you the man!!!


----------

